# Benjamin Moore VS PPG/Pittsburgh



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

PPG is the parent company of Pittsburgh Paints........PPG stands for Pittsburgh Paint and Glass. Many years ago PPG paints were very well-respected.......they still are to an extent. I believe the paint line has been sold and resold over the years so quality has suffered to a degree. I have used it with decent results.......nothing to write home about. I am a Sherwin-Williams loyalist mainly because we don't have a Benny Moore dealer nearby. Benny Moore is great paint, I can't argue that, but, many of the SW paints are just as good. I personally prefer their SuperPaint line because it's reasonably priced and a very workmanlike paint product.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

PPG has some good products. I use them all the time. BM might be better but they are way more expensive.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

PPG is not readily available where I am but from past experience it was a good paint. And I have heard really good reviews for their breakthrough line.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

http://www.ppgac.com

Some of PPG's paint offerings........Granddistinction, Speedhide, Manor Hall.........just avoid their Olympic paint line at Lowe's.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> http://www.ppgac.com
> 
> Some of PPG's paint offerings........Granddistinction, Speedhide, Manor Hall.........just avoid their Olympic paint line at Lowe's.


 
That Grand Distinction can is nice, wish we had a Menard's around here.:laughing:


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey dschribs,

When every other paint manufacture did their best to work with the painting contractor and solicit their business, Benjamin Moore did an end run around the contractors and actively solicited the interior decorators with presentation materials and a very impressive display of professionalism . If you have enough money to hire a decorator then you’re most likely willing to follow what they recommend and that means using BM paint if they recommend it. The painting contractors had no alternative but to follow what the decorator demanded. It was a brilliant marketing strategy and still is. There are many manufactures that make a far superior product compared to BM. 

Bare with me for a moment. One day a builder asked me to bid his work and took me to a just completed project. He told me he only uses BM paint and I explained to that I don’t. Recommending other companies I felt were superior to BM. When we walked into his newly completed home the homeowner abruptly stated to the builder that whenever she tried to wash a mark off of the walls the paint would also wash off. I just grinned and said no more. 

PPG, like Sherwin-Williams makes an excellent line of paint and also makes what we call a production line of paint. Their “Manor Hall” line in my opinion is unmatched in both durability and ease of use. You would have to go a long way to find a better product, however be prepared to pay for TRUE quality.

I’m sure others may disagree with me, but I can only speak from my own experience.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I've had great luck with C2. I converted a painter that used BM to this product. Great coverage and very durable. 

http://www.c2paint.com/


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> I personally prefer their SuperPaint line because it's reasonably priced and a very workmanlike paint product.


Have you tried Emerald yet by the way? (It's kind of interesting because at SW they told me Emerald was the only zero-VOC paint with zero-VOC pigments, and at BM they told me the same thing about their Aura.)


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i've used pittsburgh paint quite a bit. their premium gold ceiling paint is one of the best ceiling paints out there. i've used the pure performance and i find it is the best paint for the price. There are better quality paints but for the price you cant beat it. i find its a bit more runnier and doesnt cover as good but for half the price you cant really go wrong. i painted my own house with it and im quite happy.
i find ben moore is really thick and goopy and really dont like it.
my favorite paint thats a bit more money is dulux paints


----------



## NYArtist (Jun 30, 2015)

*Omg! Not ppg!!!!*

Please for your health and happiness do not use PPG(Pittsburgh Paint). Not only are there thousands of complaints about the paint, all having to do with foul odor, but I can attest to how indecent this company really is.

Look on line for the Attorney General lawsuit against PPG! It's for mislabeling their no VOC paint...the paint does in fact contain VOCs.

6 months ago I painted with Pure Performance labeled no VOC/LOW ODOR. What a joke. The building reeks...reeks and makes people sick. It's vile and so is the company. They will do nothing, absolutely nothing to help or renovate the problem.

This is a warning..do NOT use their paint or stain.

A truly safe paint is AFM Safecoat.

And as far as Benjamin Moore is concerned, look back at the class action lawsuit against them for their Natura paint. That paint destroyed my friend's lives and many others. That's all I can say but it's all on the internet!

I wish someone had warned me about the PPG paint.

Sherwin Williams also had a class action lawsuit against them for mislabeling.

Until it happens to you, you won't think it will happen but once it happens, you are not going to get any help from the companies.


----------



## NYArtist (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry but it's a horrid paint with thousands of complaints and a govt lawsuit against them.


----------



## NYArtist (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi
I'm not sure where this misinformation is coming from but PPG has a class action lawsuit against them and their Pure Performance reeks in some of their batches and never stops stinking. Before you urge people to use this paint, please research what's going on. Not everyone has had a good experience and some people have had to evacuate their homes.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

jeffnc said:


> Have you tried Emerald yet by the way? (It's kind of interesting because at SW they told me Emerald was the only zero-VOC paint with zero-VOC pigments, and at BM they told me the same thing about their Aura.)


That my good man is a bold faced lie. And they know it! Ben Moore beat them by almost 4 years and California by 3. And they damn well know it's a lie too! That's why they spent so much time and effort developing Emerald.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

chrisn said:


> That Grand Distinction can is nice, wish we had a Menard's around here.:laughing:


Grand Distinction? One of the worst "premium" paints money can buy. Stick with Manor Hall and stay the heck out of the box stores!


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

NYArtist said:


> Please for your health and happiness do not use PPG(Pittsburgh Paint). Not only are there thousands of complaints about the paint, all having to do with foul odor, but I can attest to how indecent this company really is.
> 
> Look on line for the Attorney General lawsuit against PPG! It's for mislabeling their no VOC paint...the paint does in fact contain VOCs.
> 
> ...


Actually, the courts decided that PPG's (and SW's) claims of having 0 VOC's in their products were "technically true" - they were just no longer VOC free once tinting colorants were introduced to the product...and since most of these products were bases and required colorant, they are now deciding if this lack of disclosure was fraudulent, misleading or oversight. 

The lawsuits regarding offensive odors are not necessarily VOC related, and PPG, Ben Moore, et al, is kind of powerless to resolve this issue until the cause of the offensive odor is defined. The change in VOC structure, and product formulation, may have contributed to this phenomena, maybe only indirectly...or not at all. Fortunately, we have court system in place to sort these issues out and ultimately decide, through science and facts, if the cause is an issue within the control of the manufacturer, and what subsequent damages should be awarded to the affected, and to what extent.

And your comment "_They will do nothing, absolutely nothing to help or renovate the problem"._ is both un-true, and un-fair. Each of these companies have reached out to both the homeowner, and dealer, to replace product - but, and possibly justified, the "injured" party often demands compensation beyond what is considered reasonable or just...thus, the lawyers and the courts.

You have no idea what actions these, and most, paint manufactures do to make sure their products are safe to the consumer. Far beyond what our ever-protective, and all-wise, federal government demands in terms of ridiculous regulation and moving target guidelines...

Don't kid yourself...Paint is a chemical product - so is your so-called "truly safe" AFM product. If used improperly, chemicals can have disastrous affects on people and the environment. Removal of most, or all, VOC's from a can of paint does not necessarily make it safer, non-poisonous, or environmentally "safe" (if used improperly) - there are still solvents (sometimes strong solvents) in VOC-free products - but that can also be said about many, many consumer products. 

Also keep in mind that for 100's of years, VOC's have been an integral part of the performance of most coatings. The moving target of "allowable" VOC's, what products are currently defined as VOC, and the ensuing chemistries to replace decades old formulas and disciplines, will not be without consequences along the way...Probably the best way to meet these consequences is to NOT fan the flames of consumer panic and paranoia, with testimonies of "people's lives being ruined" etc., and appreciate the efforts by those, with the ability, to responsibly provide product to a market that demands, and needs, them. Finally, remember - there's a lot of stuff on the internet, and this'll surprise you - but not all info on the 'net is true, nor complete.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

. Finally, remember - there's a lot of stuff on the internet, and this'll surprise you - but not all info on the 'net is true, nor complete.[/QUOTE]

You got to be kidding I thought if it was on the net it had to be true.:surprise::wink2::vs_shocked:


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> . Finally, remember - there's a lot of stuff on the internet, and this'll surprise you - but not all info on the 'net is true, nor complete.


You got to be kidding I thought if it was on the net it had to be true.:surprise::wink2::vs_shocked:[/QUOTE]

Nope...TS, tis true - not everything you read on the internet is true. And I know that 'cause I read it somewhere on the internet.


----------

